# Closure in Avon----------BUT



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

"The National Park Service has expanded the resource closures for least terns in front of oceanfront houses in north Avon.

The newest closure includes two 75-meter buffers for least terns that are making "scrapes" in the sand, which is considered breeding activity. There are no new nests yet."

THE IMPORTANT PART:

"The park also established two "corridors" to the water so that people have access to the ocean."

Now see how reasonable the park services is. For the M F ing. non fishing, Let's go shopping tourists who they really don't want to upset.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Bless their heart.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Bless their heart. Their such good folks. :--|:--|


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh geez. Makes me want to puke.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

I have a ocean front rental in Corolla for October and I will be very very pi$$ed if I cannot fish there. I will be fishing the 4x4 area a lot but also like to just walk out and fish anytime I want at the house.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Kenmefish said:


> I have a ocean front rental in Corolla for October and I will be very very pi$$ed if I cannot fish there. I will be fishing the 4x4 area a lot but also like to just walk out and fish anytime I want at the house.




Corolla falls under a Completely different set of Rules even though its in the same State and the same Stretch of Beach, you will be Fine its a STATE Regulated Beach not a Federal one... Different Rules for Different areas.. Ain't Merika Great.. JAM

http://islandfreepress.org/2014Arch...eBeachInNorthAvonForTernBreedingActivity.html


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

So the stretch of houses out in front of food lion in Avon are off limits? South of the pier?


----------



## mossers (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, they are right now. As you've just witnessed, the NPS can close any section of beach at their discretion.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

drumchaser said:


> So the stretch of houses out in front of food lion in Avon are off limits? South of the pier?



Where do you get that Drumchaser.. ALL of Hatteras Island Is Federal.. Corolla is no where near FoodLion In Avon... It's 70 Plus Miles north. State Beach with NO PERMITS, NO BEACH Closures Of any Type Be it Turtle or Bird, Endangered or Not..And most of all NOT VERY MANY FISH there..Fall Drum Run can be good but NOT EPIC like Hatteras.. The Only reason we Get Screwed on Hatteras Is that is Federal, and Environmental Lawyers Love to SUE the Federal Government, they Know going into it that the Feds will Capitulate, Roll Over and give them everything they want.. A we As US Citizens get to Pay for it all.. Like I said What a Country Dis Merika.... No where else in this ENTIRE COUNTRY do they Close Parks and Recreation Areas for Any Endangered Specie.. JUST HATTERAS, for Now, they have a Hard-ON and a bullseye on Core Banks, Portsmouth Island, Davis Island, and Cape Lookout. Once they get them Under the Identical Rules as Hatteras, they will move onto Padre Island Texas and Force (Implement) their Scourge on them..I have Talked about this for going on almost 9 Years at this Point, and sad but true I have NOT BEEN Wrong 1 time... Enjoy the Ride, at Least I got to Fish the Point and the Inlet Unabated for 6 Years, Heck I about Lived out there, and NOT One Soul Can say they Spent More Time out there then ME, from early 2000 till 07.... There will NEVER be any 300 Citation Drum Nights ever again.. A Little Bird (PUN Intended) told me that Cape POINT in Buxton is about to BECOME a Permanent Closure For EVER, with Walking Never to be allowed again.. I believe this Little Bird, he is a Ranger Bio-Tech with the NPS.. Their Balls Are as Big As Grape Fruits right now Cause a Federal Judged Sided with them, DAY Before they Closed Behind the Houses In AVON.. It is what it is, I Honestly Can not Wait to get the Heck off this Island, it's a LOST CAUSE... But I can LOOK MYSELF in the Mirror Knowing that I did every thing possible to Fight it, MANY can not say that.... 
PS
Closure is NO where near Foodlion....Here is the effected Neighborhood.. And Yes the Pier could one day be effected as with every inch of Hatteras Island, any where a Bird decides to Fly and Breed... Which can be ANY WHERE At ANY TIME.... 
http://islandfreepress.org/2014Arch...eBeachInNorthAvonForTernBreedingActivity.html

JAM


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Ok we usually stay in that area, just wondering if it's off limits yet. Thanks jam.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

drumchaser said:


> Ok we usually stay in that area, just wondering if it's off limits yet. Thanks jam.


The two faced NPS never lets up. It's quite interesting that you can't walk nearby but they can drive their ATV's and trucks thru restricted areas whereas if we walk it disturbs the birds. The NPS must be run by birdbrains.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

RocknReds said:


> The two faced NPS never lets up. It's quite interesting that you can't walk nearby but they can drive their ATV's and trucks thru restricted areas whereas if we walk it disturbs the birds. The NPS must be run by birdbrains.



This is based on "Sound Scientific Principles"

Birds feel safe when NPS Ranger SUV's roll by, it does not disturb them in the least

Birds when they see a SUV with rod racks and or children with belly boards get real nervous and need a 3000 feet buffer

Without the buffer zones they cannot do their "Sexy Dance" especially when they know they are on Federal Land, up in Nags Head the Terns just have to put up with the kids on skimmers and belly boards


"Sound" as in if it "Sounds" like BS and "Smells" like BS then it is BS


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

JAM said:


> Fall Drum Run can be good but NOT EPIC like Hatteras..
> 
> JAM


 Rest of the post we agree.....

Although we will have to agree to disagree on the "EPIC" part of it.... Have caught as many drum in a single outing on Corova as any day on the "Point Proper"... With LESS CROWDS.. Not as many folks in one spot,but dam sure as many fish!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Oh,and forgot to mention,not as many cutoffs either....


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Rest of the post we agree.....
> 
> Although we will have to agree to disagree on the "EPIC" part of it.... Have caught as many drum in a single outing on Corova as any day on the "Point Proper"... With LESS CROWDS.. Not as many folks in one spot,but dam sure as many fish!!!


Agree Corova Mue beuno, carolla not so beuno.. Ole Timer used to love it up there... Totaly agree. Pretty soon DD, its all youall are gonna have.. So sorry My Friend you were here way before me, and you will be here way after me... 

thanks for all the knot lessons when I was a rook... Sea Ya and tater and jody before I leave..
JAM


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

JAM said:


> Corolla falls under a Completely different set of Rules even though its in the same State and the same Stretch of Beach, you will be Fine its a STATE Regulated Beach not a Federal one... Different Rules for Different areas.. Ain't Merika Great.. JAM
> 
> http://islandfreepress.org/2014Arch...eBeachInNorthAvonForTernBreedingActivity.html


Good to hear Jam and it is but a short drive to some great Drum fishing.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Judge Boyle wanted to somehow include Corrolla,Corova,ect.. I really think he was kinda disappointed when he found out it wasn't under jurisdiction and he couldn't ruin it for those folks as well.. No doubt they will eventually try,cause they want power everywhere,not just on fed lands...


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Flat beach is a special place *at the right time.* The pic DD has of my largest drum ever was caught there with not another fisherman anywhere in sight.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

flathead said:


> Flat beach is a special place *at the right time.* The pic DD has of my largest drum ever was caught there with not another fisherman anywhere in sight.


 You still brag'n bout that minner,Frank??  We caught fish last fall woulda ate that rascal!


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Wrong pic DD. Find the pic of me holding the rod in my right hand and the drum( 52" fork minner) in my left. Y'all cotched one to et that one and you moved Mr. Dave to second place  I would so dearly love to get back down there. Figger my only reason to go anymore would be to fish flat beach and the jetty at OI.  Uncertain, last minute beach closures have ruined a treasured place for many, many thousands of good, hardworking people.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Can't find it right now,sorry Frank.. And yes you are right,many folks don't come here to fish like they used to,but you should see the numbers of tourist and kite surfers that can be a pain in the arse..


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Can't find it right now,sorry Frank.. And yes you are right,many folks don't come here to fish like they used to,but you should see the numbers of tourist and kite surfers that can be a pain in the arse..


They've taken over unfortunately. Canadian Hole def. lives up to its name now.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> but you should see the numbers of tourist and kite surfers that can be a pain in the arse..


No doubt, I can only imagine but still hear the stories from others. I was making 4 trips a year down to South Nags Head and Hatteras. Tied hundreds of bucktails, teasers, and trailers to be sold at fundraisers, all for naught. But, a T-week trip is in the planning stages. Even if the drum are gone and the stripers aren't there (again), still used to catch enough specks, black drum, and pups to make it worthwhile. I'll do some searching for that pic.


----------

